# HDMI modes not displaying



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, so I have been loving my Bionic so far, but recently after deciding to start my webtop partition over (Uninstall webtop2sd -> restore factory /osh partition) none of my HDMI modes work.
The phone still detects the HDMI cable is plugged in, and prompts me to choose a mode.
Here is my phones history:

Stock->Root
Debloat
Unleashed
Factory Reset->Root
Reblured (1.8)
Webtop Hacks+Webtop2sd
1.5gb swap space enable
Factory Reset (without touching /osh)->Root
Liberty 3 RC1 + Webtop2sd (to access my old webtop partition)
Re-Enable swap space
Had some minor webtop issues -> Flash Webtop FXZ
Black Screen on HDMI from here on
Flash FULL FXZ
Black screen still persistant.

Are there any other options to try? Or is my HDMI port broken? I've tried 3 seperate HDMI cables and 2 displays. It says "Detecting input information" on one display when selecting mirror mode and then goes to a No Signal message. NONE of the HDMI modes give ANY output.

So I formatted all the partitions and FXZ'd so it would act like I just got it out of the box. Still nothing... in fact now its worse, it doesn't detect my HD Dock as a dock, so I think its just a defect with my phone now, its clearly not a software issue since I have LITERALLY gone back to the moment it was pulled out of the box and went through... hopefully this can be covered by warranty - if not insurance will take care of it.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm. . One problem i hope i never run into. I think the new partition lacks the correct r/w permissions, file format, or files necessary to function normally? Im guessin here no idea. I hope it wasn\'t RC3 that broke it.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I formatted all partitions individually, and formatted System, OSH twice. Flashed the FULL FXZ of the phone and ran the fix permissions feature of CWM. Still nothing from the HDMI port. No video whatsoever. Absolutely Bizarre.


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the issue is similiar to mine where the docks just stop working. There are some files that are not replaced by the FXZ - i just havent figured em all out yet, or how ot completely format all the data in the phone.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting were you ever able to return the functionality of the docks? If so how?


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope - and VZW has been kind enough to replace my phone 3 times - I don't have the heart to make it a 4th time








I am trying to figure out what gets changed that causes the issue... but my phone skillz are not as good as i would like.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Can CWM dump a full backup of the entire phone? If so, and I get a new phone, we should both dump a full CWM backup of stock and compare the two's file contents via hashes...
I dunno how good verizon is about replacing phones in my Area, especially since there isn't a real verizon store here ><


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

I support that - however I did go to .893 in hopes it would fix my issue - it didnt.


----------

